# Có Mẹ Nào Tham Gia Chương Trình "cố Lên Con Yêu" Trên Vtv3 Chưa



## chunghanluong (14 Tháng bảy 2016)

Em xem chương trình "Cố lên con yêu" từ những tập đầu à, do thích xem cô Ốc dẫn chương trình với mấy bé thì dễ thương cực. Nhưng mà đến hôm nay em mới quyết định đăng kí tham gia chương trình. Có mẹ nào tham gia rồi chia sẻ bí quyết cho em với


----------



## Cẩm Liên (14 Tháng bảy 2016)

Chương trình gì vậy chị ?
 Chơi có khó lắm không ?


----------



## Cẩm Liên (14 Tháng bảy 2016)

Em chưa xem chương trình này nữa chị à. Chủ Nhật mấy h chương trình này phát sóng thế ?


----------



## Linh87 (14 Tháng bảy 2016)

chunghanluong đã viết:


> Em xem chương trình "Cố lên con yêu" từ những tập đầu à, do thích xem cô Ốc dẫn chương trình với mấy bé thì dễ thương cực. Nhưng mà đến hôm nay em mới quyết định đăng kí tham gia chương trình. Có mẹ nào tham gia rồi chia sẻ bí quyết cho em với


Cháu nó mấy tuổi thì được tham gia chương trình này nhỉ ? Giải thưởng có hấp dẫn không ?


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Chương trình gì vậy chị ?
> Chơi có khó lắm không ?


Chương trình này cuộc thi dành cho các pé nhỏ. tên là Cố lên con yêu, những trò chơi ko khó lắm đâu chị. vừa thầm cho các pé từ 2-4t à. Chị cho các pé nhà chị chơi thử đi, mình cũng chuẩn bị đăng kí cho pé nhà mình nữa nè


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Cháu nó mấy tuổi thì được tham gia chương trình này nhỉ ? Giải thưởng có hấp dẫn không ?


các pé từ 2-4 tuổi đó mẹ. giải thưởng hấp dẫn lắm mẹ.


----------



## Linh87 (15 Tháng bảy 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> các pé từ 2-4 tuổi đó mẹ. giải thưởng hấp dẫn lắm mẹ.


Mấy pé nhỏ vậy mà đã được tham gia chương trình rồi à, Không biết có khó lắm không ?


----------



## Cẩm Liên (15 Tháng bảy 2016)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Chương trình này cuộc thi dành cho các pé nhỏ. tên là Cố lên con yêu, những trò chơi ko khó lắm đâu chị. vừa thầm cho các pé từ 2-4t à. Chị cho các pé nhà chị chơi thử đi, mình cũng chuẩn bị đăng kí cho pé nhà mình nữa nè


Giải thưởng hấp dẫn không chị à ? Tham gia mini game như thế nào vậy?


----------



## Namviet hai (17 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Mấy pé nhỏ vậy mà đã được tham gia chương trình rồi à, Không biết có khó lắm không ?


Không khó đâu bà ơi, BTC họ đưa ra những trò chơi hợp với lứa tuổi của bé, như ngày thường bé ở nhà chơi ấy mà. Tui cũng đang đăng ký cho nhóc tham gia nè


----------



## phươngvĩha (17 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Giải thưởng hấp dẫn không chị à ? Tham gia mini game như thế nào vậy?


Giải thưởng thì tùy thuộc vào bạn hiểu con bạn được bao nhiêu. Vòng đầu tiên nếu chiến thắng sẽ được 5tr đồng. Sau đó sẽ vào vòng thứ 2 chơi tiếp đó bạn.


----------



## munam (17 Tháng bảy 2016)

Hiện tại chương trình đang tổ chức mini game "Khoảnh khắc bé yêu đó cả nhà, ai thích thì tham gia cho vui.


----------



## phungke (17 Tháng bảy 2016)

Mini game Khoảng khắc con yêu này tham gia cũng đơn giản, giải thưởng hấp dẫn nữa chứ. Mình gửi bài tham gia rồi, mẹ nào muốn tham gia thì gửi bài dự thì tại Fanpage của chương trình á, không gửi link ở đây được mọi người lên gg tìm nhé, không thì inbox mình gửi


----------



## Cẩm Liên (17 Tháng bảy 2016)

phươngvĩha đã viết:


> Giải thưởng thì tùy thuộc vào bạn hiểu con bạn được bao nhiêu. Vòng đầu tiên nếu chiến thắng sẽ được 5tr đồng. Sau đó sẽ vào vòng thứ 2 chơi tiếp đó bạn.


Chỉ có vòng đầu tiên thôi mà đã được tới tận 5 triệu đồng cơ à. Thích quá nhỉ, mấy vòng sau chắc sẽ còn cao hơn


----------



## Linh87 (17 Tháng bảy 2016)

phungke đã viết:


> Mini game Khoảng khắc con yêu này tham gia cũng đơn giản, giải thưởng hấp dẫn nữa chứ. Mình gửi bài tham gia rồi, mẹ nào muốn tham gia thì gửi bài dự thì tại Fanpage của chương trình á, không gửi link ở đây được mọi người lên gg tìm nhé, không thì inbox mình gửi


Công nhận cái chương trình này nhiều cái để mình tham gia quá nhỉ. Giải thưởng cũng hấp dẫn quá đi chứ=P~


----------



## langquen (18 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Công nhận cái chương trình này nhiều cái để mình tham gia quá nhỉ. Giải thưởng cũng hấp dẫn quá đi chứ=P~


Uhm chương trinh rất bổ ích phần thưởng lại hấp dẫn nữa. Nếu mẹ nào không ở THHCM mà muốn tham gia thì phải chịu chi phí đi lại nha. Như tui nè ở tận Nha Trang nhưng thấy chương trình hay và bổ ích nên cũng bàn với chồng quyết định đang ký tham gia, đang đợi BTC gọi


----------



## phươngvĩha (18 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Chỉ có vòng đầu tiên thôi mà đã được tới tận 5 triệu đồng cơ à. Thích quá nhỉ, mấy vòng sau chắc sẽ còn cao hơn


Vòng đầu 5tr nhưng cũng không dễ để nhận đâu nhé, vòng đầu tiên quan trọng ở đây là mình có hiểu bé iu của mình không mới mong đoạt giải ) Vào youtube gõ chương trình cố lên con yêu xem qua để tìm hiểu nhé, nếu có ý định tham gia


----------



## Cẩm Liên (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

phươngvĩha đã viết:


> Vòng đầu 5tr nhưng cũng không dễ để nhận đâu nhé, vòng đầu tiên quan trọng ở đây là mình có hiểu bé iu của mình không mới mong đoạt giải ) Vào youtube gõ chương trình cố lên con yêu xem qua để tìm hiểu nhé, nếu có ý định tham gia


Sợ tới lúc mình được đi thi, chương trình nó đổi cách thức tùm lum rồi. Vào lại bỡ ngỡ như lần đầu xem thôi =))


----------



## chibaby010592 (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

Namviet hai đã viết:


> Không khó đâu bà ơi, BTC họ đưa ra những trò chơi hợp với lứa tuổi của bé, như ngày thường bé ở nhà chơi ấy mà. Tui cũng đang đăng ký cho nhóc tham gia nè



Tui cũng thường xem, những câu hỏi dễ ẹt à. hỏi thường những thứ pé thích hoặc chọn các món đồ chơi, hay thử tài pé câu cá đồ chơi,.... dễ lắm bạn


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

phươngvĩha đã viết:


> Giải thưởng thì tùy thuộc vào bạn hiểu con bạn được bao nhiêu. Vòng đầu tiên nếu chiến thắng sẽ được 5tr đồng. Sau đó sẽ vào vòng thứ 2 chơi tiếp đó bạn.


Mình nói thêm nữa là vòng cuối là trò đập heo vàng trúng giải lên đến 30 tr vnd luôn đó bạn.


----------



## Lagiphan (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

Có mẹ nào xem tập 14 chưa? mình xem thấy các pé hiếu động lắm, con mình cũng khá lanh, chắc mình dk cho pé tham gia luôn quá. hehe
xem tập này nè cả nhà:


----------



## Linh87 (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Có mẹ nào xem tập 14 chưa? mình xem thấy các pé hiếu động lắm, con mình cũng khá lanh, chắc mình dk cho pé tham gia luôn quá. hehe
> xem tập này nè cả nhà:


Tập này nghe nói giải thưởng tới tận 30 triệu đồng luôn mà. Nhưng rất tiếc là chưa có gia đình nào nhận được


----------



## Cẩm Liên (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

phươngvĩha đã viết:


> Giải thưởng thì tùy thuộc vào bạn hiểu con bạn được bao nhiêu. Vòng đầu tiên nếu chiến thắng sẽ được 5tr đồng. Sau đó sẽ vào vòng thứ 2 chơi tiếp đó bạn.


Game này có tất cả bao nhiêu vòng, nếu chiến thắng hết chắc cũng ẵm được kha khá đây


----------



## nenduyenngam (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Tui cũng thường xem, những câu hỏi dễ ẹt à. hỏi thường những thứ pé thích hoặc chọn các món đồ chơi, hay thử tài pé câu cá đồ chơi,.... dễ lắm bạn


Nói dễ nhưng cũng không dễ bà ơi, xem vậy đó chứ lúc tham gia lại khác. Như tui nè cũng đoán kiểu đó mà không hiểu bé nên đoán trật )


----------



## hoaihoang (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Game này có tất cả bao nhiêu vòng, nếu chiến thắng hết chắc cũng ẵm được kha khá đây


Chương trình này có 3 vòng tính luôn cả vòng đập heo nhé mẹ, mà muốn vào vòng đập heo thì phải chiến thắng được vòng 1, vào vòng 2 thì đoán theo gọi ý của các bé, đoán đúng mới vào được vòng đập heo :v


----------



## hoaihoang (19 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Tập này nghe nói giải thưởng tới tận 30 triệu đồng luôn mà. Nhưng rất tiếc là chưa có gia đình nào nhận được


Thì quan trọng ở vòng đập heo đó, hên hên đạp trúng vào con heo 30tr là ngon =))


----------



## Linh87 (20 Tháng bảy 2016)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Thì quan trọng ở vòng đập heo đó, hên hên đạp trúng vào con heo 30tr là ngon =))


COn heo đó trốn kĩ quá mà, chắc vài tuần nữa mới có gia đình đập trúng được nó thôi )


----------



## chibaby010592 (20 Tháng bảy 2016)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Thì quan trọng ở vòng đập heo đó, hên hên đạp trúng vào con heo 30tr là ngon =))


Khoái vòng cuối nhất, kakak =)))


----------



## Cẩm Liên (20 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cái mini game khoảng khắc con yêu nhiều người tham gia quá, không biết mình có đạt được giải gì không đây ;


----------



## hoaihoang (21 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> COn heo đó trốn kĩ quá mà, chắc vài tuần nữa mới có gia đình đập trúng được nó thôi )


Thế chưa nghe câu đâu phải may mắn mà tìm được nhau hả bạn, 5 lần đập , thật là may may mắn mắn lắm lắm mới trúng thôi :v


----------



## dangha (21 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Cái mini game khoảng khắc con yêu nhiều người tham gia quá, không biết mình có đạt được giải gì không đây ;


Bạn cũng tham gia mini game ah, mình ở xa nên không có điều kiện tham gia chương trình Cố Lên Con Yêu được, nên chỉ tham gia mini game này thui ah


----------



## Cẩm Liên (21 Tháng bảy 2016)

dangha đã viết:


> Bạn cũng tham gia mini game ah, mình ở xa nên không có điều kiện tham gia chương trình Cố Lên Con Yêu được, nên chỉ tham gia mini game này thui ah


Minigame này phần thưởng cũng hấp dẫn lắm mà. Cách thức tham gia cũng đơn giản nữa, dại gì mà không tham gia nào


----------



## Linh87 (21 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Minigame này phần thưởng cũng hấp dẫn lắm mà. Cách thức tham gia cũng đơn giản nữa, dại gì mà không tham gia nào


Chỉ sợ nhiều người tham gia quá thì cơ hội ẵm giải thưởng của mình càng ít đi thôi


----------



## chibaby010592 (22 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Minigame này phần thưởng cũng hấp dẫn lắm mà. Cách thức tham gia cũng đơn giản nữa, dại gì mà không tham gia nào


Tham gia ngay nào đi các bạn, mình cũng tham gia nữa nè. hehe


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (22 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Chỉ sợ nhiều người tham gia quá thì cơ hội ẵm giải thưởng của mình càng ít đi thôi


Đâu thi gia đình nào thắng mới tới vòng cuối ẩm giải thưởng cao mà


----------



## Linh87 (22 Tháng bảy 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Đâu thi gia đình nào thắng mới tới vòng cuối ẩm giải thưởng cao mà


Chắc phải vận động người thân, gia đình đi like ảnh cho pé nhà mình quá


----------



## Cẩm Liên (22 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Chắc phải vận động người thân, gia đình đi like ảnh cho pé nhà mình quá


Muốn con mình đoạt giải cao thì phải làm thế thôi mẹ ơi


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (26 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Chỉ sợ nhiều người tham gia quá thì cơ hội ẵm giải thưởng của mình càng ít đi thôi


Số lượng người tham gia mini game này chắc chắn là nhiều rồi bạn, nhưng quan trọng mình phải lựa chọn những hình ảnh, những khoảng khắc thật đáng iu của bé đưa lên tham gia. Mới có hi vọng giật giải chứ bạn.


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (26 Tháng bảy 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Đâu thi gia đình nào thắng mới tới vòng cuối ẩm giải thưởng cao mà


Bạn kia đang nói đến cái sân chơi mini game Khoảng Khắc Con Yêu, đang tổ chức trên Fanpage của chương trình đó bạn ơi. Bạn vào Fanpage của chương trình mà xem, chưa tham gia thì tham gia cho vui, mình cũng gửi ảnh bé tham gia


----------



## chibaby010592 (11 Tháng tám 2016)

Có mẹ nào xem tập mới chưa nè


----------



## minhmanna (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Mới theo dõi lại tập 17 với 18 nè, bữa bận quá không xem được, hôm nay mới có thời gian. Nhìn các bé đáng yêu quá cơ


----------



## munam (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Tập 17 nhìn 2 bé sinh đôi Gia Hân Bào Hân dễ thương quá, khi mà mẹ bé chọn có, mình ngồi xem cũng hồi hộp ghê. Không ngờ cả 2 bé hoàn thành tốt


----------



## Linh87 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

munam đã viết:


> Tập 17 nhìn 2 bé sinh đôi Gia Hân Bào Hân dễ thương quá, khi mà mẹ bé chọn có, mình ngồi xem cũng hồi hộp ghê. Không ngờ cả 2 bé hoàn thành tốt


Có sinh đôi làm ình thích à. Ước gì sau này đẻ 1 cặp sinh đôi nuôi cho đã )


----------



## Cẩm Liên (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Có sinh đôi làm ình thích à. Ước gì sau này đẻ 1 cặp sinh đôi nuôi cho đã )


Sinh đôi nuôi cực lắm bạn ơi. Sinh đôi 1 trai 1 gái thì còn đỡ, chứ 2 đứa con trai nó quậy cho banh nhà luôn nè )


----------



## chibaby010592 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

munam đã viết:


> Tập 17 nhìn 2 bé sinh đôi Gia Hân Bào Hân dễ thương quá, khi mà mẹ bé chọn có, mình ngồi xem cũng hồi hộp ghê. Không ngờ cả 2 bé hoàn thành tốt


BỮa giờ mình bận ko theo dỗi sát chương trình, các bạn có coi các tập có gd pé nào đoạt giải 30tr ko nà


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (17 Tháng tám 2016)

munam đã viết:


> Tập 17 nhìn 2 bé sinh đôi Gia Hân Bào Hân dễ thương quá, khi mà mẹ bé chọn có, mình ngồi xem cũng hồi hộp ghê. Không ngờ cả 2 bé hoàn thành tốt


CÔng nhận các pé thông minh lắm luôn á


----------



## chibaby010592 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Các pé thời hiện đại, thông minh vô cùng, người lớn mình ko theo kịp luôn đó/ Chương trình này hay ghê, từ tuần này sẽ theo dỗi lại mới được


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Có sinh đôi làm ình thích à. Ước gì sau này đẻ 1 cặp sinh đôi nuôi cho đã )


Phải 2 pé này ko chị , công nhận cũng dễ thương đó, hehe


----------



## chibaby010592 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

2 pé này kháu khỉnh thật đó. hehehe. Để đăng kí cho con yêu mình tham gia mới được


----------



## phungke (17 Tháng tám 2016)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> BỮa giờ mình bận ko theo dỗi sát chương trình, các bạn có coi các tập có gd pé nào đoạt giải 30tr ko nà


Bà vô coi lại trên youtobe đó, gõ chương trình con yêu là có mà, tập nào chưa xem thì xem lại thôi. Gia đình bé sinh đôi được giải cao nhất 20tr


----------



## Cẩm Liên (18 Tháng tám 2016)

phungke đã viết:


> Bà vô coi lại trên youtobe đó, gõ chương trình con yêu là có mà, tập nào chưa xem thì xem lại thôi. Gia đình bé sinh đôi được giải cao nhất 20tr


Hai bé sinh đôi ấy nhìn dễ thương quá đi chứ. Lại còn đập heo trúng được 20 triệu nữa cơ mà


----------



## Cẩm Liên (18 Tháng tám 2016)

nd89vn đã viết:


> Chương trình này tham gia có dể không bạn ơi


Dễ lắm bạn ơi. Lên fanpage của chương trình có hướng dẫn cách thức tham gia ấy. Không thì pm cho ad fanpage hỏi cũng được mà


----------



## Linh87 (18 Tháng tám 2016)

Hồi bữa có cái minigame "KHOẢNH KHẮC BÉ YÊU" giải nhất tới 10 triệu đồng lận ấy bạn. Tiếc là đã kết thúc rồi (


----------



## chibaby010592 (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Ủa các pác sao tui đăng kí cho con tui mà chưa thấy gọi thông báo gì hết vậy các pác


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Chắc do đông quá nên chương trình gọi ko kịp đó bạn.


----------



## chibaby010592 (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Hix, hèn gì tui thấy ko có ai ghọi hết bùn hết fanpage tham gia event nhỏ chơi luôn à


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Pé gái nhìn dễ thương quá


----------



## chibaby010592 (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Thả tim cho pé liền nè, kkakakaka.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Chắc mình cũng đăng kí cho con yêu tham gia mới được


----------



## chibaby010592 (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Đăng kí cho con bạn tham gia đi, chơi những trò chơi dễ và xoay quanh về trí tuệ của pé ko hà.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (26 Tháng tám 2016)

Để tui đăng kí cho con tui luôn, kkkakakaka


----------



## chunghanluong (28 Tháng tám 2016)

thích cặp sinh đôi quá đi


----------

